# Black Sabbath - The End Tour



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If this is really the end, and it probably should be, they need to get things worked out with Bill Ward and get him on this tour. Provided his health is not an issue he deserves to be a part of it.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

From what i've read Bill is not physically capable of doing a full tour. They offered to let him play 3 songs at their concert in England on the last tour and he refused. It would be great to see him back in the lineup but unlikely to happen.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

1/27 Winnipeg MN MTS Centre
1/30 Edmonton, AB Rexall Centre
2/1 Calgary, AB Scotiabank Saddledome
2/3 Vancouver, BC Rogers Arena
2/21 Hamilton, ON First Ontario Centre
2/23 Montreal, QC Bell Centre
8/29 Toronto, ON Molson Canadian Amphitheatre


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Edmonton concert for tonight is canceled. Ozzy is sick, can't sing.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

No Vancouver tonight now either...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

I think Bill was affected early on.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153859957187378


----------

